# Most Memorable "Trophy"



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

What is your most memorable trophy - the term trophy is meant to encompass the experience, associations, place, etc of the adventure that contribute to your most memorable trophy.

I have two - my first trip to Canada and my first speck when I was 18. I spent a year saving for this trip and it didn't disappoint. We set up a mile from the roost and could hear the specks long before we saw them! I still wish I would have brought this one home for the wall.



The second one was my 2016 Deseret deer tag. I had my wife and kids a long for part of the hunt and it was cool to see how excited my three year old got!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Rather than put it up again, I'll just be lazy and link to an old thread I started a few years ago:

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/16-waterfowl/136530-trophy-lifetime.html

That one's going to be hard to beat.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

It's hard to choose, but my daughters first goose and my general season public land buck come to mind.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Dude- Jeff! You were much more manly than me at 18. You kinda look like a badass in that first pic.

For me, I still in disbelief of what last year brought me. I managed a gift from a forum buddy to help my dad get his first elk, bagged a very nice general season bull, tagged my first buck with one of my kids with me, and was there when my my bro shot his biggest buck to date. I do think back and enjoy every time I look up on the wall and see my 2008 buck also.
































Last pic shows my brothers futile attempt to size his buck from last year up against my 2008 buck. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

3arabians said:


> Dude- Jeff! You were much more manly than me at 18. You kinda look like a badass in that first pic.


Ha ha ha that is hilarious - thanks man! What's left of that "badass" is now covered by manboobs!


----------

